# Chatsworth Georgia Depot June 13



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

*Looks like we will have LOTS of model trains at the depot on June 13. So far, here are the folks that have expressed they may be able to bring displays:*
1. Georgia Garden Railway Society outdoor loop around caboose
2. National Model Railroad Association operating HO layout for inside freight room
3. Live steam track (freight room, alleyway behind depot, or vacant lot behind caboose)
4. Rolling Stock Trains, vendor with train sets and accessories (inside depot or by Georgia Garden Railway display)
5. Award winning G scale model builder displaying a couple model buildings he has finished (inside depot freight room or by Garden Railroad)
6. Train Van #2 park by depot
7. G scale model train with smoke, sound and lights controlled with cell phone (inside freight room)
8. G scale layout inside depot (like the Polar Express set up-similar to Black Bear Festival a couple years ago)
9. Lionel Train loop will be running inside depot

Trains will operate 11-4. We will also have hotel, depot, and section house open for tours 11-4. Library will have a book sale in garage behind hotel. Murray Arts Council will have activities for children. Americana Music concert from freight deck at 2pm featuring local soloist Mason McGill and followed by The Tin Cup Rattlers.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

THIS “Second Saturday” at the Chatsworth Depot--Model Trains and More!!!
The Chatsworth Depot, located on First Avenue in downtown Chatsworth was the local gathering place in the city’s earliest days. On June 13, and on several second Saturdays after that, the depot will return to that tradition. Music, trains, food, history, and socializing will again bring folks to this historic building.
June 13 will be the second in this summer’s series of FREE concerts. Leading off will be local soloist Mason McGill, grand-daughter of Iris McGill Graham a long time Home Economist with the Georgia Extension Service in Murray County. The Tin Cup Rattlers will be the featured act as they perform soulful renditions of traditional Appalachian music. The outdoor concert will start at 2pm. Bring your lawn chairs. Refreshments will be available for purchase.
An added theme for the June date will be model trains. The Georgia Garden Railway Society will be setting up an outdoor model railroad around the caboose in the back of the depot. Garden Railroading has become popular over the last few years as it gets couples involved in the hobby of model trains by combining the model trains with flower gardening. A Live Steam Train will be operated on an outdoor track. Live Steam are models that actually run just like the old steam trains-they are just smaller. The National Model Railroad Association will have an operating HO scale train layout. HO scale is the most popular scale for model railroaders. The depot has its own Lionel train that will be operating for guests to enjoy. G-Scale trains and models are part of the displays. Rolling Stock Trains from Atlanta will also be on hand selling starter sets and accessories.
“If you liked the December Polar Express at the depot, you and your family will love this train event”, stated depot committee member and train enthusiast Ted Yarbrough. 
The Wright Hotel, where train passengers often spent the night, and the Section House that was the home of the railroad foreman responsible for overseeing the Chatsworth “section” of the railroad will be open for tours as well. Tours will be available from 11am until 4 pm. These buildings feature period furnishings along with historic displays of early Murray County history.
Sponsors of this June 13 Second Saturday are Murray County’s elected officials including County Commissioner Brittany Pittman; Donna Flood, Clerk of Superior Court; Sheriff Gary Langford; Charlotte Keener, Tax Commissioner; Probate Judge Dale Adams; and Gale Buckner, Magistrate Judge. The Depot is located off Market Street two blocks east of U.S. 411.


----------

